# Odd vibration when in reverse



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Just recently my car started to make an odd vibration sound when reversing. It doesn't happen right away and not everytime either.
I installed a short shift kit a week ago and I'll be checking that everything right today (if it dosnt rain). But I doubt that's it

Anyone have anything similar happen or have any insight?

(to elaborate on the sound, it appears to be coming from the passenger side, somewhere in the engine bay. I have yet to recreate it with someone standing by it since I have to be reversing


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

This could be the recirculation valve shutting when the car is in reverse. The HVAC system will do this to avoid sucking in exhaust fumes when reversing. Press the recirculation button on your HVAC and see if it sounds similar. A handful of people seem to have this vent control go bad and make a weird vibrating, grinding, or similar sound when it begins to malfunction.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Could u tell me wer this button is located? I left my bentley manual home.

Also, would this happen with the AC off?


----------



## ds4130 (Jun 16, 2008)

The recirculation button is to the right of the AC.
http://media.photobucket.com/image/vw rabbit recirculation button/dman624/CIMG0881.jpg


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

ds4130 said:


> The recirculation button is to the right of the AC.
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/vw rabbit recirculation button/dman624/CIMG0881.jpg


 :sly: I knew that... Yea, I was thinking it's on the AC itself I'll give this a shot wen I take a break


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

edb4 said:


> This could be the recirculation valve shutting when the car is in reverse. The HVAC system will do this to avoid sucking in exhaust fumes when reversing. Press the recirculation button on your HVAC and see if it sounds similar. A handful of people seem to have this vent control go bad and make a weird vibrating, grinding, or similar sound when it begins to malfunction.


Nothing. It didn't do it at all, even while reversing now.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's definitely intermittent? Nothing that you can do to increase the frequency in which the sound occurs? From the evidence, I'm still leaning towards this being the potential issue, unless you're 100% sure the sound is coming from within the engine bay, not the dash. Can you hear the vent open and close when you press recirculate? If you put the fans on full-blast and press the button, you should be able to hear the noise from the airflow change. If you can't hear it, it's possible that the actuator for the vent is broken, and when it does work, it makes the vibrating sound.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll give it a shot after work


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

You're right. I can recreate the sound by putting the fan on full blast n hitting the recerculate button.

Is this a TSB? Cuz I'm off warranty


----------



## CandyWhiteWabbit (May 4, 2009)

i hope everything is going ok with you car  i wish i could help


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry, it's not on TSB to my knowledge. It's not very common, but the few people who have had this issue have the same symptoms. Good news is that you're not having any serious issues under the hood


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

CandyWhiteWabbit said:


> i hope everything is going ok with you car  i wish i could help


Thanks Priscilla.



edb4 said:


> Sorry, it's not on TSB to my knowledge. It's not very common, but the few people who have had this issue have the same symptoms. Good news is that you're not having any serious issues under the hood


True! Huge relief actually lol. I'll have to look thu my bently manual n see if I feel I can DIY this one
Thanks for the help edb4


----------



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

im having the same issue on my 2007 rabbit and it coming from behind the glove box. its lovely how it starts to happen a month after the warranty expires =) let me know if you guys were able to resolve the issue and how much it cost


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

Had this problem on my 2006 jetta. it's a hangar/clamp on the exhaust near the front of the car coming loose and vibrating. not sure on specific location as I had mine adjusted under warranty but shouldn't be difficult to find if you can get the car on a lift I guess


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I went to Lash VW in whiteplains NY but it wouldn't make a peep! Next morning it came back. I have yet to reschedule, but I plan on doing it this coming week or after H20.

```

```


----------



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

so ive been playing with the sound and i notice i can get it to be louder when i turn on the ac and hit the air recirculation button on and off and when i switch the air position knob around between the windshield to front to feet to ect... it does turn off while im driving for a bit. it happens more when you first start up the car.


----------

